# [SOLVED] Whirlpool electric oven fail



## dno (Dec 19, 2009)

Built in electric convection double oven, model GBD307. New in 04, worked fine until last night except it cooks about 25 degrees hotter in the convection oven. Anyway, turned it on and it started to get hot, after a few minutes the display started to dim out slowly, and the oven shut down. With the display going completely dark. The oven is direct wired to the panel so I went and checked the breaker, 40amp, it was not tripped, I went ahead and closed it then reopened it hoping that might reset the oven. When I got back to it the display was slowly coming back to normal and eventually we started the oven again and it seemed to work normal. We have used the self cleaning option in the past, but I just heard from a Sears tech that sometimes that can fry the panel. 
With Thanksgiving, and Hannuakah and Christmas coming up needless to say the wife is freaking out. Will call the service center on Monday, but just wondering if anyone has any ideas to offer.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Whirlpool electric oven fail*

Yes, recommend stay away from self cleaning, I had Sears tell us the same thing.

Replacing the control (brains that was trashed from the heat) was over 
$400.00 USD.

BG


----------



## dno (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Whirlpool electric oven fail*

After battling Whirlpool support over them sending me a defective part. 
(The computer had the wrong size connector for the keypad cable.) I installed a new keypad and computer and the oven now seems to work fine.


----------

